
There Was No ‘Golden Age’ of Air Travel - tokenadult
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/27/opinion/sunday/there-was-no-golden-age-of-air-travel.html
======
6stringmerc
Everything about the article contradicts the premise it puts forward. There
genuinely was a "Golden Age" in the Supply-Demand-Means dynamic. Now, any
nobody can jet set off to Raleigh-Durham.

Air travel sucks now, and it's mostly to do with the cattle car mentality.
Thanks a lot, actuaries. Short sonsofbitches.

~~~
tokenadult
Air travel being priced so that you (not to mention I and anyone else) can
enjoy it reasonably often seems to be a good thing, not a bad thing.

~~~
switch007
For me, the race to the bottom went too far. I try to avoid flying now. The
hard and narrow seats, ever-decreasing legroom, lack of recline, constant
densification, buy-on-board food, airports disguised as shopping centres,
expensive airport parking, fare increases (i.e. same/more money for less).
What's the point of a holiday if you dread the beginning and end?

~~~
zaccus
That's what you get if you want a cheap ticket. Comfort and style are still
available if you pony up some $$$ and fly on a charter jet.

